# TJAPlayer2 for PC (Better than Taikojiro)



## RandomKid150 (Dec 9, 2017)

ENGLISH VERSION JUST RELEASED

It's basically like Taikojiro but better graphics, widescreen, and looks like the Arcade Version

Check out the Website for it (Screenshots and Downloads)
https://tjaplayer2.weebly.com/


----------

